# InsoClub für Betroffene



## FallingDown (24 Mai 2003)

Hi an Alle,

jetzt bitte nicht gleich aufregen, dass hier so ein Beitrag gepostet wird, da er in erster Hinsicht nichts mit dem eingentlichen Thema hier zu tun hat.

Es geht um "Deutschland" und um Leute, die entweder kurz vor der Insolvenz stehen oder diese schon hinter sich haben. Es ist hart, diesen Schritt zu gehen und die sogenannten Insolvenzverwalter sind die letzten Aasgeier !

Damit man sich austauschen kann und weiß wie man sich verhalten soll, wurde ein Forum seit ein paar Tagen ins Leben gerufen und wie vermutet, findet es bei Betroffenen Anklang.

www.i......b.de

Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch hier der ein oder andere Betroffene in Eurem Forum ist. Deshalb liebe User und Admins, laßt diesen Beitrag leben, es kann jeden heutzutage treffen und wir wollen nur helfen.

Gruß
FallingDown

_Nach Prüfung des Linkziels editiert weil mir die Botschaft einiger Artikel eher zweifelhaft erschien... - Heiko_


----------



## Heiko (24 Mai 2003)

Stehen lassen ist ok, aber dann bitte im OT-Bereich.
Ansonsten passts thematisch nämlich nirgends.


----------

